# Trappers!!



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone interested in buying caracas coyotes? I plain on startin to hunt them pretty heavy till marchish... But only if I can find someone who wants the pelts. I don't have the option to skin them out right now once I get my own place I will. I'll use # 4 --#2 shot. If your interested let me know you can have them pick up only located around berlin lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fur value is starting to go down now, and won't be getting better. Nov and Dec are prime months. Some of them probably won't be worth skinning before too long.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Roger at Little Beaver Furs on Ellsworth Rd. doesn't want them?


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

roger doesnt want any on the round


----------

